# Nail cutting???



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's nails seem to grow like weeds............just wondering how often you get your poo's nails cut?? We get her's cut every 3 weeks or so. She walks daily on pavement at least 2-3 miles a day so not sure why they grow so fast? We get them cut at the Vets he only charges 10 dollars so it's cheap but I don't get how they grow so much?? She is my first small dog so maybe I am used to big dog nails??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's nails seem to grow like weeds............just wondering how often you get your poo's nails cut?? We get her's cut every 3 weeks or so. She walks daily on pavement at least 2-3 miles a day so not sure why they grow so fast? We get them cut at the Vets he only charges 10 dollars so it's cheap but I don't get how they grow so much?? She is my first small dog so maybe I am used to big dog nails??


Lady's grow fast too...luckily once a month our vets office does a nail trim fundraiser where it's only 5$ for a trim and it goes to animal charities. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm extremely grateful that my daycare people do it for me whenever it seems their getting too long.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm extremely grateful that my daycare people do it for me whenever it seems their getting too long.


Wow that's great


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yes as the one time I tried to clip their nails I cut into Lexi's quick. Decided getting someone we to do it as important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady's grow fast too...luckily once a month our vets office does a nail trim fundraiser where it's only 5$ for a trim and it goes to animal charities.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow that is cheap..........maybe we should move ha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Yes as the one time I tried to clip their nails I cut into Lexi's quick. Decided getting someone we to do it as important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



I used to cut my other dogs nails but she is so hyper and always moves around so I can't wish I could! I am too scared to hurt her!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Do them when she is sleeping. we did tuat with all our girls it gets them used to you fiddling with their feet when they are chilled and makes it easier to teach them to let you do it lare. 

also do them like a hirse, have them stand and bring their frond paws up and back that way you see tye nail easier.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I did Miss Nina's while she was snoozing last night.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

kendal said:


> Do them when she is sleeping. we did tuat with all our girls it gets them used to you fiddling with their feet when they are chilled and makes it easier to teach them to let you do it lare.
> 
> also do them like a hirse, have them stand and bring their frond paws up and back that way you see tye nail easier.


If she is sleeping and I try to do anything to her she wakes up and is all freaky about it for some reason The vet can do anything to her and she doesn't care but if I try she gets all wiggly. Maybe she can sense my anxiety?? I can touch her paws no problem but if I have nail cutters in my hand she seems to know.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee, you need to act with conviction. She probably can sense your lack of confidence. With the nails, little and often works best then you don't run the risk of snipping too much. I let them fall asleep on my lap, then when asleep stroke the paws, in between toes, then when I'm happy they are still comfortable I snip the nails. It takes a while to get confident but once you do it's so quick and easy. My two are used to it now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee, you need to act with conviction. She probably can sense your lack of confidence. With the nails, little and often works best then you don't run the risk of snipping too much. I let them fall asleep on my lap, then when asleep stroke the paws, in between toes, then when I'm happy they are still comfortable I snip the nails. It takes a while to get confident but once you do it's so quick and easy. My two are used to it now.


Thanks I won't give up I will try again


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Thanks I won't give up I will try again


The only time Jake ever acts up is when his nails are being cut. We took him to a clinic and it took three of us too hold him. When the vet does it it takes Me and a vet tech to hold him. I don't know why but he just hates it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> The only time Jake ever acts up is when his nails are being cut. We took him to a clinic and it took three of us too hold him. When the vet does it it takes Me and a vet tech to hold him. I don't know why but he just hates it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Wow..poor jake, that's awful. Must be so hard to go through all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Wow..poor jake, that's awful. Must be so hard to go through all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got lucky the last two months because he had vet appointments so she did it. The lady at the ten$ clinic doesn't want to do him again (that was a scene and a half) don't know what I'm going to do this month...guess take him to the groomer for a bath, tidy and nail trim. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Jake. Molly loves the vet so he can do anything to her but me NO The first time we got her done at the vets one of us was holding her and the other giving her treats and the vet doing the nails


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I did clip 3 of Piper's nails. But I know I didn't go down far enough. The problem is she had so much foot hair and took a while to find her nails. By that time she would move.... Anyways my vet came by to give her shots and did the rest for me.... But need to learn to do it my self. I can do it as I clip my husband's birds nails. But he holds her and I do the clipping. We may need to tag team with Piper also.

My vet said once a month the nails should be clipped. I may have a groomer do her the first few months, until she is not so "wiggly". The only time she is still is when she is sleeping....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are having exactly the same issues here with Rufus. When I try to do them he carries on as if I am trying to amputate his feet. Likely he remembers losing his poor tail as a pup? 

I am ashamed to say they are way too long at the moment.  I must remember to call around to vets and groomers to find out costs Monday. Our old dog only had hers done once a year and that was enough, mind you she was a big dog and mostly a city dog.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We are having exactly the same issues here with Rufus. When I try to do them he carries on as if I am trying to amputate his feet. Likely he remembers losing his poor tail as a pup?
> 
> I am ashamed to say they are way too long at the moment.  I must remember to call around to vets and groomers to find out costs Monday. Our old dog only had hers done once a year and that was enough, mind you she was a big dog and mostly a city dog.


Jake and Willow need theirs done every six weeks. Jake's especially grow very fast and I worry about the dew claw. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for this timely post! When I mentioned it to my sister, the farmer, she offered to do them for me. We both held him and she clipped. I think he picked up on her calm and confident nature because he struggled far less than usual. She has trimmed the nails/hooves of hundreds of animals so knows what she is doing in terms of staying away from the quick and so on. You may have saved me 100$ this year, if she'll continue doing them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish there were nail cutters that could only take about half a millimetre off at a time so you knew you couldn't take off too much, its almost impossible to see where the quick is on dudley's nails and i did do one too short and boy did it bleed - although the nail itself didn't look that short afterwards so I wonder if he has unusually long quicks - which of course makes me more worried about doing them and he already tried to pull his foot away even before I did that, i have done quite a few other dogs without a problem but this has knocked my confidence a little. Unfortunately most of our pavements are done in tarmac now and I don't think that wears the nails down like concrete does.
Dudley is like Molly, can look fast asleep but the second you have anything in your hand he is instantly alert - its quite amazing to see!! At the moment I am just touching his nails with the cutters and then treating him, hoping he will relax more when I have them.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This is quite timely as I've just cut Roo's nails today and managed to cut my first quick, oh dear . Her nails are black and this one looked really long compared to the others?? So you might have a point about long quicks Dawn. 

Poor Roo. She was very good though and didn't yelp but won't be surprised if she runs a mile next time she sees me with nail clippers! 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I clipped Summer's nails today while she was napping and it went ok, my question is, how do I know I cut it short enough? I am not worried about cutting as I'm so used to doing my kids nails, but I'm just not sure how far do I go? And I think I need to get proper doggie nail clippers, I used my kids small ones and they were ok, but not great.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> I clipped Summer's nails today while she was napping and it went ok, my question is, how do I know I cut it short enough? I am not worried about cutting as I'm so used to doing my kids nails, but I'm just not sure how far do I go? And I think I need to get proper doggie nail clippers, I used my kids small ones and they were ok, but not great.
> 
> I just clip little and often for the first while. I find it difficult to see the quick on Lola as her nails are dark. I just take to sharp end off every couple of weeks. The clippers I have have a safety gauge on them but I don't use it, I just take the tip off - blunting the nail. Taking the tip off allows for the quick to recede a bit and then the more often you cut the nail the shorter the quick actually becomes, therefore the less chance you have of snipping the quick. I do a little file too just to make sure all is smooth - filing parallel with the pads. The groomers may come along and tell me I'm all wrong but it works for us - we've had no nail issues!


----------

